# UPGRADE!! haha 180g to 230g with pics :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i finally picked up the 230g from Dino! its in my garage waiting to be shined up like new and painted.

What im doing

-painting the background blue like m_class2g because I think thats just such a perfect background colour
-getting the hazing and scratched taken out my archer plastics in Port moody
-painting the bottom of the aquarium black
-painting the stand black again
-plumbing everything in

I'm going to be taking pictures of every step because I didn't for my last aquarium

Start (beer bottle on top for size reference)

View attachment 18570























BEFORE POLISH AND AFTER POLISH ATTACHED

VIDEO :


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

cool stuff


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One lucky guy you are


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

isn't there a forum rule about showing beer but bringing enough for the whole forum??? or something like that anyway? lol 

looks good man, looking forward to more updates!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome project. Keep us updated with lots of pics


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

we where in such a rush I forgot the glass for the top sorry about that


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is gonna b a nice looking tank, what r u planning for fish? Saltwater?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> isn't there a forum rule about showing beer but bringing enough for the whole forum??? or something like that anyway? lol


Actually the strict BCA rule is to bring enough for the MOD team, but we can ask Yungster to grandfather in a rule change to make it the whole forum.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

he said he was getting a penguin


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

hey dino, is that the one you were trying to set up at the beginning?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I had it set up for a long time with rays discus geos arow I was thinking salt but no funds and time. I will have another monster tank when I get a house


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Temporary drain piping because i had to clean out all my hole saw shavings









filling to clean








Installed lock line return 









Flipped tank to paint the bottom and installed drain bulkheads









First coat of paint on the bottom


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank! Whats the stock going to be!?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Well actually its an upgrade for my 180g fishes sooo the list is 8" red tailed payara, a bunch of discus, 2 female hybrid rays and 2 new rays yet to be announced but its gonna be my biggest fish purchase of all time  everyone will have to wait a few months for that one 

p.s im loving the background color that i stole from you  m_class2g

ohh and maybe that green aro for sale i msg'd the guy


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice! Cant wait to see the completed setup.
That green aro will probably fit in well.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

so i finished all the paint and some of the plumbing until i was gluing a fitting and it got stuck half way and dried  now ive gotta re-do that part but here is a pic of the tank with the finished paint job


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

did all the hazing come out? looks great.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> did all the hazing come out? looks great.


It was actually millions of tiny circular scratches it would have taken about 4hr of work at archer plastics to remove them all so i got him to make it so you wont be able to see them with water in the aquarium. I guess you could say they went from %100 to %15


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good. i have heard he does good work. I was going to see about getting the 180 done my him but my crawlspace popped aleak so the $ went elsewhere.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

IM FINISHED! IM FINISHED! haha the switch from 180g to 230g is done  it started at 8am and went to 12:45 at night! everyone seems to be fine as well. I'll attach a youtube video as well.














230g aquarium up and running - YouTube


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice video, I can only wish to one day have such a huge aquarium


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks  and you'll have a tank my size one day if your addicted to fish like I am haha I live in a 500sqft place so if its blows there would probably be 3 inches of water on my entire floor


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice your Rays look so small in that big tank!! tank looks a lot better then the last time I seen it Wow good job!!


----------

